# تصميم حمام سباحة وبحيرة صناعية



## تامربهجت (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
[FONT=&quot]الاخوة الكرام احتاج الى مساعدة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لدى مشروع بحيرة صناعية وانا لم اعمل فى هذا المجال سابقا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لقد قرأت الموضيع فى المنتدى كيف تحسب الاتى:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
1. كمية المياه بالبركة و [/FONT]مقدار Turnover
[FONT=&quot]2. كمية التدفق للطلمبات و السمت[/FONT] 
3. اقطار مواسير السحب والطرد 
[FONT=&quot]4. الفلاتر[/FONT]
5. انواع من المواسير الحديد و PVC جدول 40 وجدول 80 ....

[FONT=&quot]كل الشكر لكل من شارك بالشرح ولكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام .[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]لاكن هناك اسئله ونقاط لم توضح مثلا[/FONT] :

[FONT=&quot]1. هل الافضل ان نستخدم مواسير الحديد او [/FONT]PVC [FONT=&quot] فى حمامات السباحة ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]2. انواع الكيعان والوصلات المستخدمة بين المواسير والكيعان وحرف [/FONT]T [FONT=&quot] واقصد من حيث النوع وليس الشركة المنتجة ؟؟[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]3. متى نستخدم المحابس من الانواع المختلفة [/FONT]و المتعددة فراشة - سكينة - كروى
[FONT=&quot] وهل يختلف الاستخدام حسب القطر فقط ام لاسباب اخرى ؟[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]4. كيف يتم حساب معدل تدفق الكلور المطلوب ؟؟؟ وبالتالى تحديد الطلمبة المناسبة لحقن الكلور ؟؟ احتاج الى تصميم الطلمبة بكامل مشتملاتها ؟؟[/FONT] رجاء هذا الموضوع هام جدا

[FONT=&quot]5. انواع الوصلات المستخدمة لدخول الطلمبة وخروجها اذا كان هناك فرق فى اقطار المواسير [/FONT] عن قطر دخل او خرج الطلمبة ؟​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]من لدية كتالوجات لبعض الشركات او مشروع كامل به مواصفات وجداول كميات لحمامات سباحة او بركة صناعية يكون فضلا منه ان يرفعها على المنتدى او اى موقع رفع للملفات ؟ كل من يستطيع الايجابة عن لو سؤال واحد فليتفضل ولتكن مناقشة جيدة لكل الاعضاء.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اعرف ان طلباتى كثيرة ولاكن ارجو ان يكون الموضوع شامل لعموم النفع لكل اعضاء المنتدى ان شاء الله[/FONT]


----------



## hajji81 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضوع طويل ولا يمكن الإجابة إلا على بعض الأسئلة:
1-من الأفضل استخدام مواسير الـpvc لأنها لا تصدأ حتى لو كانت مواسير الحديد مغلفنة فإن سماكة طبقة الغلفنة بسيطة وبالتالي أي خدش فيها سيؤدي إلى الصدأ وانتشاره داخلها، وبالتالي تقليل عمر المواسير.
ومن ناحية الصيانة فإن صيانة مواسير الحديد صعبة وشاقة.
2-أنواع الكيعان لا أعرف الهدف من السؤال لكن نستخدم إما pvc class 5 للمقاسات بالميليميتر أو pvc sch 80 للمقاسات بالإنش.
3- محابس الفراشة للمواسير الكبيرة والضغوط المتوسطة سهلة التركيب والإستعمال والصيانة
محابس السكينة كبيرة الحجم تستهلك حجماً كبيراً إلا أنها تتحمل ضغوطاً عالية تركيبها وصيانتها صعب لوزنها الثقيل
محابس الكرة للضغوط الخفيفة والأقطار الصغيرة كلما زاد الضغط تطلبت صيانة واستبدال دائم.
غالباً لا تكون الضغوط عالية (إلا في حالة النوافير العالية) والحيز داخل غرفة المضخات ونفق الخدمة إن وجد صغير نسبياً وبصراحة الـ 10 سم تكون ضرورية لتستغلها لذا من الأفضل استخدام محابس الفراشة للمقاسات والضغوط المتوسطة ومحابس الكرة للمقاسات والضغوط الصغيرة.
4- لدى تركيبي للعديد من المسابح والجاكوزي لم أواجه أبداً مشكلة الكلور فهي تأتي من المورد المحلي مع حساس
الكتروني و إبرة للحقن داخل الأنبوب الخارج من المضخة، يتم تعيير النسبة المطلوبة وهي موجودة في المواصفات الخاصة بكل بلد وعند انخفاض نسبتها تقوم المضخة بحقن الكلور إلى ماء الحوض.


----------



## تامربهجت (23 أكتوبر 2010)

hajji81 قال:


> الموضوع طويل ولا يمكن الإجابة إلا على بعض الأسئلة:
> 1-من الأفضل استخدام مواسير الـpvc لأنها لا تصدأ حتى لو كانت مواسير الحديد مغلفنة فإن سماكة طبقة الغلفنة بسيطة وبالتالي أي خدش فيها سيؤدي إلى الصدأ وانتشاره داخلها، وبالتالي تقليل عمر المواسير.
> ومن ناحية الصيانة فإن صيانة مواسير الحديد صعبة وشاقة.
> 2-أنواع الكيعان لا أعرف الهدف من السؤال لكن نستخدم إما pvc class 5 للمقاسات بالميليميتر أو pvc sch 80 للمقاسات بالإنش.
> ...



شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم على معلوماتك المفيدة وعلى اهتمامك بالرد

احتاج الى توصيف لطلبمة الكلورلبحيرة صناعية يتم تدوير مياهها عن طريق طلمبة
معدل التدفق بها 50 متر مكعب / ساعه 
وهذا التوصيف الفنى مطلوب حتى يتقدم الموردين بعروضهم
وهل هناك احتياج لوضع كيماويات اخرى 
عموما كل ما ساجده على النت سارفعه هنا حتى يكون الموضوع مستوفى لعموم الفائدة لكل الاعضاء ان شاء الله


----------



## تامربهجت (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله كل من لدية معلومة فى هذا المجال يشارك

سابداء بجداول المواسير

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
PVC and CPVC Pipes - Schedule 40 & 80

الملفات للمواسير مرفقة 

من لدية كتالوجات طلمبات يحاول يرفعها فالروابط كلها منتهية فى المشاركات الاخرى


[/FONT]


----------



## تامربهجت (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله كل من لدية معلومة فى هذا المجال يشارك

سابداء بجداول المواسير

[FONT=&quot]Steel Pipe و [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Stainless Steel Pipe[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 

الملفات للمواسير مرفقة 

من لدية كتالوجات طلمبات يحاول يرفعها فالروابط كلها منتهية فى المشاركات الاخرى


[/FONT]


----------



## ساكانا (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين شباب ,, و الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/Maa9hsVH/swimming_pools.html


----------



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/UhTGwjyv/____.html

حساب التبخر


----------



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/pnrSxgRL/SPOOL.html


----------



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/l3V_b6pG/spool1.html


----------



## تامربهجت (24 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> http://www.2shared.com/file/uhtgwjyv/____.html
> 
> حساب التبخر



شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا
*
لدى سؤال عن طلمبة الكلور والكيماويات
مثلا بحيرة صناعية 
حجم 2880 متر مكعب
معدل التدوير كل 16 ساعه لمياه البحيرة بالكامل
كمية التدفق 180 متر مكعب فى الساعه
كيف احسب طلمبة الكلور والكيماويات المطلوبة وكيف اختار المناسب للمثال المذكور
وهل هناك فارق اذا كان مصدر المياه مالح لانها بجور البحر وتاخذ من بئر جوفى

منتظر ردود المهندسين الافاضل*


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

تامربهجت قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم
> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> *لدى سؤال عن طلمبة الكلور والكيماويات*
> ...


بالنسبةلهذه المضخات الصغيرة
لاتحتاج حسابات وهي تعمل بنظام نبضات مثل القلب تماما
وفي كل نبضة تعطي 1 م م م 
هناك مضخات استاندر موصولة بالحساسات
ولوحة التحكم لتعديل الحموضة والقلوية والكلور
في الماء حسب المعدلات المعتادة


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اشهر المضخات
في هذا المجال
-على الاقل بالمملكة-
هي مضخات
blue-white pumps


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

كتالوجات
منوال
طريقة العمل
طريقة التركيب
طريقة الضبط
لهذه المضخات
على الرابط ادناه
ودعواتك


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9rchahqikfrb7y7


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مضخات الكلورة
1- ميكانيكية تعمل بالدفع الذاتي للمياه المكلورة
مثل الصورة المنقولة ادناه


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

2 - مضخات الكترونية -تحتاج لتيار كهربائي
مثل الصورة المنقولة ادناه


----------



## تامربهجت (25 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> http://www.2shared.com/file/l3v_b6pg/spool1.html



جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك 
وعلى الملفات الرائعه واهتمامك بالرد
ولدى طلب اخير ارجو ان لا اكون اثقلت عليك
هذا الملف انتهى من الموقع رجاء اعادة رفعه 
فانا متشوق لما فية من معلومات
علما بانى حملت باقى الملفات وهى ممتازة
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aati badri (26 أكتوبر 2010)

تامربهجت قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك
> وعلى الملفات الرائعه واهتمامك بالرد
> ولدى طلب اخير ارجو ان لا اكون اثقلت عليك
> هذا الملف انتهى من الموقع رجاء اعادة رفعه
> ...


 تأمر ياهندسة
جاري الرفع


----------



## aati badri (26 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3tynznnzokh


----------



## aati badri (26 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2w5ganyyayz


----------



## aati badri (26 أكتوبر 2010)

باشمهندس
جاري رفع ملفات عن الكلورة/اضافة الكلور
ملفات غير مرتبة بها ملفات عن مياه الزراعة باستراليا مثلا
كلورة مياه الري وكلورة البخار ومياه حمامات السباحة
اعذرني لعدم الترتيب
خذ منها ما يلزمك والباقي ارميه اذا وجد


----------



## aati badri (26 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bcsb3kob2likeft


----------



## aati badri (26 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jt6kin4lyl1311n


----------



## aati badri (26 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2w5ganyyayz


----------



## aati badri (26 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3tynznnzokh


----------



## aati badri (26 أكتوبر 2010)

باشمهندس تحياتي
آآآآسف لو تكررت بعض الملفات


----------



## تامربهجت (26 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> باشمهندس تحياتي
> آآآآسف لو تكررت بعض الملفات



شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك :75:
وفعلا انت باشمهندس فــــــــائــــق التـــــميـــز :20:
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## تامربهجت (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع

وحتى نستكمل جوانب التصميم 
لدى سؤال 
اذا كان مطلوب ان يتم وضع فلاتر الترشيح قبل الطلمبة نظرا لوجود رمال فى البحيرة 
بفعل الرياح حيث المنطقة طبيعتها رملية
وخشية من انخفاض الضغط قبل الطلمبة وحدوث cavitation 
تطلب وضع خزان تجميع للمياه قبل الطلمبات 
علما بان الطلمبة اسفل من البحيرة بـ 1 متر 
فكم يكون حجمة اذا كانت الطلمبات اجمالى تدفقها 60 متر مكعب فى الساعه
وهل وضع خزان تجميع للمياه القادمه من البحيرة كافى 
ام هناك حلول اخرى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

تامربهجت قال:


> شكرا لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع
> 
> وحتى نستكمل جوانب التصميم
> لدى سؤال
> ...


 يمكن عمل حفرة pit بالبحيرة لتجميع الرمل
كما يمكن عمل مآخذ المضخة أعلى قليلا من ارضية البحيرة لتجميع الرمل اسفل المأخذ
كما وأنه توجد فلاتر أولية ملحقة بمضخات حمامات السباحة
ويمكن اضافة استرينرstrainer قبل المضخة


----------



## تامربهجت (30 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> يمكن عمل حفرة pit بالبحيرة لتجميع الرمل
> كما يمكن عمل مآخذ المضخة أعلى قليلا من ارضية البحيرة لتجميع الرمل اسفل المأخذ
> كما وأنه توجد فلاتر أولية ملحقة بمضخات حمامات السباحة
> ويمكن اضافة استرينرstrainer قبل المضخة



دائما متميز كالعادة 
جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام
حلول جميله جدا 
افضل استخدام فلاتر اولية او استرينرstrainer قبل المضخة
ممكن توضح مواصفات strainer اى مسموح بعبور مواد صلبة بقطر كام ؟


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع شيق شكرا للجميع


----------



## aati badri (30 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/pdf/accessories/ml.repap44a.pumps.pdf


----------



## aati badri (30 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.strainerscreen.com/docs/STRAINER_CATALOG_2007.pdf


----------



## aati badri (30 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.strainers.com/PDF/kraissl-overview_A1803A-61297PS.pdf


----------



## تامربهجت (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى aati badri


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2010)

تامربهجت قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخى aati badri


 العفو ياهندسة
واشكرك فتحت لنا آفاق جديدة في الموضوع
لاني تعلمت الكثير بالمراجعة والبحث في الموضوع


----------

